# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  XTADIUM, sports in the Metaverse, YBVR,Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - YBVR,Inc.

xtadiumvr.com

ybvr.com/xtadium

twitter.com/XtadiumVR

oculus.com/experiences/quest/7281839885191361

----------


## Airicist2

"XTADIUM on Meta Quest: Get Closer to Sports You Love in VR"

November 15, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

XTADIUM Sports Entertainment in VR | Meta Quest 2

Nov 16, 2022




> Sit front row at your favorite sporting events with XTADIUM! Check out live events, on-demand replays, and immersive highlights for the ultimate VR sports experience.

----------

